# July Photo of the Month 2021



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I forget if I've used this for another contest already but here it is anyways. Pony likes to make me laugh. Because when he makes me laugh I tend to give him cookies.


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

Ok, Can I post a horse that I had but then sold? Actually it's fine i'll just post that I have.


----------



## Mansery (Jun 7, 2021)

Just a lil story behind it: My two boys went out in the arena for the first time together last Sunday. (Dexter, left, got there only a couple days before) It's like they've known each other forever.


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

Here's mine:
He's so spunky, He loves to run around, and loves treats!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Taken at an draft horse auction ...


----------



## that.queer.equestrian (Jul 9, 2021)

My lovely ottb with her new halter


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

that.queer.equestrian said:


> View attachment 1115438
> 
> My lovely ottb with her new halter


Wow, my favorite breed of horse is a Thoroughbred! She is so pretty! Your so lucky to have her, The new halter is stunning, love the color!


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

kewpalace said:


> Taken at an draft horse auction ...


Beautiful!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Here my boy in the yard today. Came up to deck for a treat.


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

rambo99 said:


> Here my boy in the yard today. Came up to deck for a treat.
> View attachment 1115449


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

About the only way the goodewyfe and I can get a photo of both of us a horseback.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@Friesians45
This is not a thread for commenting on photos. Please register your vote at the top of the thread.


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> @Friesians45
> This is not a thread for commenting on photos. Please register your vote at the top of the thread.


Sorry.. Can you please delete my post then I don't know how.?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Horse Forum friends camping together.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

My mares heading back out over the hill for the night. This was just a part of them, some had already headed out.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

"Mist", a Chincoteague pony that lives near me.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

@Friesians45 :



Friesians45 said:


> Ok, Can I post a horse that I had but then sold? Actually it's fine i'll just post that I have.


Yes you can, if you owned the horse at the time the photo was taken.

And now guys...

The poll has been set up and no new entries will be accepted. You have 15 days for voting from now! Please vote!


----------



## Friesians45 (May 18, 2021)

TaMMa89 said:


> @Friesians45 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so whoever get's the most votes win's, Correct?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

@Friesians45 : you're right.

OK ladies and fellas, I've removed some sidetrack discussion from that thread. Contest threads are reserved for entries only. If you are interested in sidetrack discussion, here's a thread for it: Official Photo of the Month 2021s Sidetrack Discussion...

Please check the rules (in the opening post) before contributing. Thanks!


----------

